# Hans Zimmer's Dune soundtrack -- only using U-he Dark Zebra



## R. Naroth

DAW - Logic Pro X
Every sound in this track was created within *Dark Zebra*. Used Logic EQ on some of the tracks and Izotope's Match EQ plugin on the master bus.

If there is interest in the patches used in this track, please do let me know in this thread and I will try to collect them and make available, for free of course.

Thanks for listening..

Original track:


----------



## axb312

Liked the sounds towards the end. Nice work.


----------



## R. Naroth

axb312 said:


> Liked the sounds towards the end. Nice work.


Thanks so much. Vocals, choirs and cellos are really hard to get right.


----------



## Zanshin

Love it and would love the presets. Great job


----------



## Markrs

You did an excellent job, matching up with the original, using only Dark Zebra


----------



## emilio_n

great job!


----------



## Double Helix

Wholly impressive, @R. Naroth--approximately how many patches did you create for this project?


----------



## R. Naroth

Double Helix said:


> Wholly impressive, @R. Naroth--approximately how many patches did you create for this project?


I ended up with about 80, maybe only used half of those. So much tweaking went on to match the timbre of the original track. I am about to post all of them here..


----------



## R. Naroth

Here is the link to all the presets used in this track and more.. https://sonictales.gumroad.com/l/Vnwfd
(Gumroad is the only stable place I found to publish digital assets available for free in a decent form, it requires an email for them to send a download link )

My Dark Zebra HZ version is 2.9.1. Hope it plays ok for all.


----------



## Pincel

Sounds awesome! Congrats! I have to get my hands on Dark Zebra one of these days... It's been on my wishlist forever, but never got around to buying it.


----------



## R. Naroth

Pincel said:


> Sounds awesome! Congrats! I have to get my hands on Dark Zebra one of these days... It's been on my wishlist forever, but never got around to buying it.


Totally recommend it. For one, there is a lot we can learn from the HZ presets that are included. The global resonance filter is great for bringing out certain acoustic qualities in patches.


----------



## Pincel

R. Naroth said:


> Totally recommend it. For one, there is a lot we can learn from the HZ presets that are included. The global resonance filter is great for bringing out certain acoustic qualities in patches.


Absolutely, I think it can be an invalluable tool to learn about those types of amazing sounds that HZ uses on a regular basis. I'm not an synth expert by any means, but I've messed around with Zebra 2 enough to know that the possibilities are insanely vast.

That "cello" sound you've created is amazing, very close to the original and very expressive it seems. You certainly know what you're doing! It's mind blowing that you've recreated everything in Zebra. Just goes to show how insane of a synth it is, especially for having been released what, 12-13 years ago?


----------



## grabauf

Impressive!


----------



## R. Naroth

Pincel said:


> Absolutely, I think it can be an invalluable tool to learn about those types of amazing sounds that HZ uses on a regular basis. I'm not an synth expert by any means, but I've messed around with Zebra 2 enough to know that the possibilities are insanely vast.
> 
> That "cello" sound you've created is amazing, very close to the original and very expressive it seems. You certainly know what you're doing! It's mind blowing that you've recreated everything in Zebra. Just goes to show how insane of a synth it is, especially for having been released what, 12-13 years ago?


😊 thanks for your kind words @Pincel . Zebra is in fact insane, u-he has been keeping it updated with incremental changes. Zebra is my go-to source design tool. There is a certain quality to its sound and the way filters are designed. I’m still figuring out some of the modulators like ModMix 😁.


----------



## PatrickS

Really nice. Thanks so much.


----------



## Bee_Abney

Lovely work, and thank you for generously sharing your presets!


----------



## jononotbono

So kind of you man! Thank you!


----------



## Mike Greene

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Hans would probably love to check this out seeing how he uses Dark Zebra a lot himself 🙂
> 
> @Mike Greene I know tagging Hans is a no-no (understandable!), but maybe for this we could make an exception?


Sounds like a good reason. Go for it.


----------



## R. Naroth

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> @Rctec : OP made a mockup of one of your tracks from Dune using nothing but u-he’s Dark Zebra! No samples used. Thought that might interest you 🙂


😱omg


----------



## chimuelo

Zebra3 is coming in the future, but ZebraHZ can’t possibly be surpassed.
Can’t wait to try your preset.
Nice job on Dune.


----------



## Bee_Abney

These are very fine presets. They are a lot of fun to make loud noises with; now I just have to make beautiful music with them like you!


----------



## Consona

R. Naroth said:


> Here is the link to all the presets used in this track and more.. https://sonictales.gumroad.com/l/Vnwfd
> (Gumroad is the only stable place I found to publish digital assets available for free in a decent form, it requires an email for them to send a download link )
> 
> My Dark Zebra HZ version is 2.9.1. Hope it plays ok for all.


Is the gumroad connected to your paypal? In case I send some money I don't want them to end up in some weird place that's not your wallet.


----------



## R. Naroth

Consona said:


> Is the gumroad connected to your paypal? In case I send some money I don't want them to end up in some weird place that's not your wallet.


Oh wow! Thanks so much . Yes, gumroad is linked to my bank account.


----------



## Vin

Excellent work, you have a great ear and sound design skills


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Sounds fantastic! Especially the acoustic quality of the legato lines earlier. 



Vin said:


> Excellent work, you have a great ear and sound design skills


since I see you here I though I just say - your Omnisphere presets are fantastic!! Got the bundle and I'm very glad! :D


----------



## SupremeFist

This is insanely awesome!! 🤘🏻🤘🏻🤘🏻


----------



## Kery Michael

Wow! Impressive work. Thanks for sharing.

You could be setting a dangerous precedent here… only one instrument is needed to make excellent music…. Hmmmm. 🤔


----------



## studioj

impressive!!


----------



## NoamL

Dunno much about modular synths but this seems really impressive!! Especially the fact that each part you created really feels like it has musical "intention" behind it!


----------



## kgdrum

DarkestShadow said:


> Sounds fantastic! Especially the acoustic quality of the legato lines earlier.
> 
> 
> since I see you here I though I just say - your Omnisphere presets are fantastic!! Got the bundle and I'm very glad! :D


Where are these Omnisphere presets and the bundle being mentioned?
Thanks


----------



## Markrs

kgdrum said:


> Where are these Omnisphere presets and the bundle being mentioned?
> Thanks








MIDIssonance – High Quality Audio Software & Cinematic Sound Design







midissonance.com


----------



## kgdrum

Markrs said:


> MIDIssonance – High Quality Audio Software & Cinematic Sound Design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midissonance.com


THANKS


----------



## CT

Man why did I sell Zebra again? Gotta get it back.


----------



## mgaewsj

great! I love Zebra.
Did you program all the patches or did you use any particular soundset?


----------



## R. Naroth

mgaewsj said:


> great! I love Zebra.
> Did you program all the patches or did you use any particular soundset?


In general, these patches are all designed from scratch. Some definitely are adapted from the HZ sound set Dark Zebra came with.


----------



## Pier

chimuelo said:


> Zebra3 is coming in the future, but ZebraHZ can’t possibly be surpassed.
> Can’t wait to try your preset.
> Nice job on Dune.


It can and will be be surpassed by Zebra 3!

Zebra 3 will be like the second coming of Christ.  

In all seriousness I do have many suggestions on how to improve Zebra 2/HZ.

In terms of sounds, the Diva filters are mono. The effects could also be improved a lot, specially the reverb.

Also, not all modulation destinations are in hi resolution. Sometimes if you try to modulate some stuff you get an aliasing/zipping sound because the modulation is in low resolution.

Finally, there are a number of bugs U-He has said they won't fix. Eg: MSEGs are not super precise and lose sync over a couple of bars.


----------



## kilgurt

R. Naroth said:


> DAW - Logic Pro X
> Every sound in this track was created within *Dark Zebra*. Used Logic EQ on some of the tracks and Izotope's Match EQ plugin on the master bus.
> 
> If there is interest in the patches used in this track, please do let me know in this thread and I will try to collect them and make available, for free of course.
> 
> Thanks for listening..
> 
> Original track:



A lot of Ennio in the original


----------



## reimerpdx

R. Naroth said:


> DAW - Logic Pro X
> Every sound in this track was created within *Dark Zebra*. Used Logic EQ on some of the tracks and Izotope's Match EQ plugin on the master bus.
> 
> If there is interest in the patches used in this track, please do let me know in this thread and I will try to collect them and make available, for free of course.
> 
> Thanks for listening..
> 
> Original track:



Wonderful work here!
Also, your generosity is much appreciated!


----------



## Otonal

Pier said:


> It can and will be be surpassed by Zebra 3!
> 
> Zebra 3 will be like the second coming of Christ.
> 
> In all seriousness I do have many suggestions on how to improve Zebra 2/HZ.
> 
> In terms of sounds, the Diva filters are mono. The effects could also be improved a lot, specially the reverb.
> 
> Also, not all modulation destinations are in hi resolution. Sometimes if you try to modulate some stuff you get an aliasing/zipping sound because the modulation is in low resolution.
> 
> Finally, there are a number of bugs U-He has said they won't fix. Eg: MSEGs are not super precise and lose sync over a couple of bars.


A workaround of potential interest for working with stereo Diva filters in ZHZ...

CPU usage with this configuration is negligible, but it would be impossible to predict if stereo versions of these filters might eventually become available in Z3/ZHZ3 (if indeed these remain separate instruments at that time).

Anyhow, thanks to the OP for the amazing sounding presets for one of my top favorite virtual-instruments. Really looking forward to seeing the film.


----------



## Pier

Otonal said:


> A workaround of potential interest for working with stereo Diva filters in ZHZ...
> 
> CPU usage with this configuration is negligible, but it would be impossible to predict if stereo versions of these filters might eventually become available in Z3/ZHZ3 (if indeed these remain separate instruments at that time).
> 
> Anyhow, thanks to the OP for the amazing sounding presets for one of my top favorite virtual-instruments. Really looking forward to seeing the film.


Yeah this is how I'd do it too.

I don't think there will a ZebraHZ3. Urs and U-He must be exhausted of maintaining different versions of their products... Zebra HZ, Bazille CM, Zebra CM, etc, etc.


----------



## Pier

R. Naroth said:


> Here is the link to all the presets used in this track and more.. https://sonictales.gumroad.com/l/Vnwfd
> (Gumroad is the only stable place I found to publish digital assets available for free in a decent form, it requires an email for them to send a download link )
> 
> My Dark Zebra HZ version is 2.9.1. Hope it plays ok for all.


Very nice. Much to study in there!

One question though... how did you manage to write those MSEGs?






I can't even zoom as much to see what's going on... let alone write those!


----------



## Drundfunk

Why exactly am I buying gigabytes of sample libraries again? This is sick! Well done.


----------



## Vin

DarkestShadow said:


> since I see you here I though I just say - your Omnisphere presets are fantastic!! Got the bundle and I'm very glad! :D


Cheers Lionel, very happy to hear that!


----------



## chimuelo

Pier said:


> It can and will be be surpassed by Zebra 3!
> 
> Zebra 3 will be like the second coming of Christ.
> 
> In all seriousness I do have many suggestions on how to improve Zebra 2/HZ.
> 
> In terms of sounds, the Diva filters are mono. The effects could also be improved a lot, specially the reverb.
> 
> Also, not all modulation destinations are in hi resolution. Sometimes if you try to modulate some stuff you get an aliasing/zipping sound because the modulation is in low resolution.
> 
> Finally, there are a number of bugs U-He has said they won't fix. Eg: MSEGs are not super precise and lose sync over a couple of bars.


Glad I just make music and skip scientific measurements or I’d be depressed.
Mathematics aside, I look forward to Zebra 3 in 2026..


----------



## R. Naroth

Pier said:


> Very nice. Much to study in there!
> 
> One question though... how did you manage to write those MSEGs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even zoom as much to see what's going on... let alone write those!


@Pier, I hear you. I really wish the MSEG editors were easier to use and had better tools to draw envelopes easier.. I think here, First I drew the points wide, Then, dragged and squished them all together.


----------



## José Herring

R. Naroth said:


> Here is the link to all the presets used in this track and more.. https://sonictales.gumroad.com/l/Vnwfd
> (Gumroad is the only stable place I found to publish digital assets available for free in a decent form, it requires an email for them to send a download link )
> 
> My Dark Zebra HZ version is 2.9.1. Hope it plays ok for all.


I downloaded this. I'd like to pay you something but I don't trust Gumroad and there's no paypal option on there. Is there a way I can paypal you a fee for your efforts?


----------



## guitarjock

R. Naroth said:


> DAW - Logic Pro X
> Every sound in this track was created within *Dark Zebra*. Used Logic EQ on some of the tracks and Izotope's Match EQ plugin on the master bus.
> 
> If there is interest in the patches used in this track, please do let me know in this thread and I will try to collect them and make available, for free of course.
> 
> Thanks for listening..
> 
> Original track:



That is an amazing reproduction, especially considering that you used a single synth! Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## R. Naroth

José Herring said:


> I downloaded this. I'd like to pay you something but I don't trust Gumroad and there's no paypal option on there. Is there a way I can paypal you a fee for your efforts?


@José Herring Thanks so much.. You don't have to. Just knowing that the community appreciates this experimental effort is good enough. The response has been so positive!! That said, since you asked, I will send you my paypal address privately. I am deeply thankful.


----------



## José Herring

R. Naroth said:


> @José Herring Thanks so much.. You don't have to. Just knowing that the community appreciates this experimental effort is good enough. The response has been so positive!! That said, since you asked, I will send you my paypal address privately. I am deeply thankful.


Please do. You can email it to me at jherringmusic at gmail dot com


----------



## germancomponist

R. Naroth said:


> DAW - Logic Pro X
> Every sound in this track was created within *Dark Zebra*. Used Logic EQ on some of the tracks and Izotope's Match EQ plugin on the master bus.
> 
> If there is interest in the patches used in this track, please do let me know in this thread and I will try to collect them and make available, for free of course.
> 
> Thanks for listening..
> 
> Original track:



Hello R. Naroth,

what you did here is very cool! Your using of zebra, finding/programming the sounds ist very great!

I think, if you post such a comparison here, then you are certainly ready to receive well-intentioned criticism. My criticism is about the mix.

My ears recognized that there are many subgroups at work in the original mix. All subgroups have individually set dynamic tools, and side chaining is also on board. You can hear that very well in bass management. Hans' mix is so very clear and balanced because this technology was used and because there was a first-class monitoring system when mixing. Listen to the low frequencies! 

I think you used a lot of dynamic tools in your master channel? This balance, this very good balance of all frequencies in the original track can only be achieved if you mix as I have just described and if you have an optimal monitoring system and mixing-room. We can only mix what we can hear... .

I hope that you will see my criticism as an incentive, because it is really well meant.

Cheers

-Gunther


----------



## R. Naroth

germancomponist said:


> Hello R. Naroth,
> 
> what you did here is very cool! Your using of zebra, finding/programming the sounds ist very great!
> 
> I think, if you post such a comparison here, then you are certainly ready to receive well-intentioned criticism. My criticism is about the mix.
> 
> My ears recognized that there are many subgroups at work in the original mix. All subgroups have individually set dynamic tools, and side chaining is also on board. You can hear that very well in bass management. Hans' mix is so very clear and balanced because this technology was used and because there was a first-class monitoring system when mixing. Listen to the low frequencies!
> 
> I think you used a lot of dynamic tools in your master channel? This balance, this very good balance of all frequencies in the original track can only be achieved if you mix as I have just described and if you have an optimal monitoring system and mixing-room. We can only mix what we can hear... .
> 
> I hope that you will see my criticism as an incentive, because it is really well meant.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> -Gunther


Gunther,

Your observation is spot on and I struggle constantly to get a mix right exactly because of the reasons you mentioned.

Thanks for taking the time out and writing this, it is taken in the right spirit and I will take it to heart to improve myself. This thread has been a humbling experience and a very encouraging one.

Regards,


----------



## R. Naroth

Trying to see if I can do the same for Ripples in the sand. One of the main elements is a haunting vocalization.. Here is a voice patch I made in ZebraHZ. What do you think?
View attachment DuneRipplesOfSand-Voice.mp3

The first note's resonance is incorrect, I just am not able to fix that, but the rest is passable I think. This track is very complex, but I will try to see how close ZebraHZ can get.


----------



## NoamL

It's getting really close. There's a part at the beginning of each note and also after about 1 second into the note, where it gets sort of nasal like "anh" instead of "ah," or maybe like an overdriven guitar. No idea how to change that in Zebra of course! That's just my observation. The "middle" of the note is frighteningly like a real human voice!


----------



## R. Naroth

NoamL said:


> It's getting really close. There's a part at the beginning of each note and also after about 1 second into the note, where it gets sort of nasal like "anh" instead of "ah," or maybe like an overdriven guitar. No idea how to change that in Zebra of course! That's just my observation. The "middle" of the note is frighteningly like a real human voice!


@NoamL Thanks for listening and providing the feedback. You're right about the nasal quality in some areas, I may be able to fix that by tweaking the modulation. . Back to tweaking. If only I could unlock the mystery of what makes it human..


----------



## Pier

@R. Naroth how do you approach making these acoustic emulation sounds?

Do you do it by ear or do you have some methodology like using some spectral analysis?


----------



## RogiervG

holy moly.. this is very good.. (jaw drops)
Also that vocal example you posted.. wow never knew you could achieve this with zebrahz.. (i have it, but hmm recreating such organic sounds (like that middle-eastern sounding string/flute-ish sound for the main melody and later dubbed with guitar), and even sample sounding like the vocal.. amazing!)

Great job!!


----------



## Peter Satera

Extremely impressive @R. Naroth! I really appreciate the share of these sounds. I'd be well up for more of these sort of sound types from you in the future, and like others, happily pay for them.


----------



## R. Naroth

Pier said:


> @R. Naroth how do you approach making these acoustic emulation sounds?
> 
> Do you do it by ear or do you have some methodology like using some spectral analysis?


Mostly by ear. Sometimes A/B comparisons with actual sounds help. In Zebra HZ, the combinator combined with the Shape module and the global resonator module can generate very interesting acoustic sounds.


----------



## R. Naroth

RogiervG said:


> holy moly.. this is very good.. (jaw drops)
> Also that vocal example you posted.. wow never knew you could achieve this with zebrahz.. (i have it, but hmm recreating such organic sounds (like that middle-eastern sounding string/flute-ish sound for the main melody and later dubbed with guitar), and even sample sounding like the vocal.. amazing!)
> 
> Great job!!


@RogiervG thanks so much. I was surprised myself, it took almost a day to get the vocal sound right… I’ll post that patch soon. 😊


----------



## R. Naroth

Peter Satera said:


> Extremely impressive @R. Naroth! I really appreciate the share of these sounds. I'd be well up for more of these sort of sound types from you in the future, and like others, happily pay for them.


@Peter Satera of course, my pleasure. I am really glad you found them useful. Keeps me motivated to post more. I am working on another sound set inspired by Ripples in the Sand. It is a very complex track thus the number of patches needed to get anywhere close to that amazing creation is 100+. Some of the patches have come along really nice. Wish me luck 😊. Can’t wait to post them.


----------



## Peter Satera

R. Naroth said:


> @Peter Satera of course, my pleasure. I am really glad you found them useful. Keeps me motivated to post more. I am working on another sound set inspired by Ripples in the Sand. It is a very complex track thus the number of patches needed to get anywhere close to that amazing creation is 100+. Some of the patches have come along really nice. Wish me luck 😊. Can’t wait to post them.


Amazing!!! Can't wait to jump in!


----------



## R. Naroth

Round 2.. This one was a really hard, there are like 6 different cues but ton of presets are available. There are no per-channel EQs but what you hear is what is in the patches. Figured out a few new things within Zebra. Free to download at:









Dune - Ripples in the Sand - Free U-he Dark ZebraHZ presets


80 Free Dark ZebraHZ (version 2.9) presets created during an attempt to reproduce Hans Zimmer's soundtrack "Ripples In the Sand" from the film Dune (2021) -- using just the ZebraHZ Synth. Please note that they are quite staged, while some are quite playable, others are just for effect. No...




sonictales.gumroad.com


----------



## D Halgren

R. Naroth said:


> Round 2.. This one was a really hard, there are like 6 different cues but ton of presets are available. There are no per-channel EQs but what you hear is what is in the patches. Figured out a few new things within Zebra. Free to download at:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dune - Ripples in the Sand - Free U-he Dark ZebraHZ presets
> 
> 
> 80 Free Dark ZebraHZ (version 2.9) presets created during an attempt to reproduce Hans Zimmer's soundtrack "Ripples In the Sand" from the film Dune (2021) -- using just the ZebraHZ Synth. Please note that they are quite staged, while some are quite playable, others are just for effect. No...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sonictales.gumroad.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry, in my excitement, I started another thread not realizing I was spamming the forum. It is taken care of.. Still learning to fit in.)



Just wanted to say that there are some great patches/techniques in these sets! Thanks🙏


----------



## R. Naroth

Zimmer posted this photo today, I have a feeling it was a response to this thread.. 





Hans Zimmer's DUNE


I'm not for toxic environment. But I'm not for "don't criticise things" either. Like... dunno, if someone asked for my opinion, I couldn't say like one positive thing about The Last Jedi, it's the worst film I've ever seen. Utter putrid crap. What can I do? Sometimes you think something is...




vi-control.net


----------



## Peter Satera

R. Naroth said:


> Zimmer posted this photo today, I have a feeling it was a response to this thread..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hans Zimmer's DUNE
> 
> 
> I'm not for toxic environment. But I'm not for "don't criticise things" either. Like... dunno, if someone asked for my opinion, I couldn't say like one positive thing about The Last Jedi, it's the worst film I've ever seen. Utter putrid crap. What can I do? Sometimes you think something is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net


So share the real ones...🤣


----------



## AdamKmusic

These are unbelievably good, amazing job! Wouldn't be surprised if Mr HZ gets in contact with you!


----------



## DynamicK

Thanks for the patches. Great work on the mockup.


----------



## RSK

Downloaded two sets of sounds and paid for them, because they are certainly worth it. Excellent work.


----------



## davidson

R. Naroth said:


> Zimmer posted this photo today, I have a feeling it was a response to this thread..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hans Zimmer's DUNE
> 
> 
> I'm not for toxic environment. But I'm not for "don't criticise things" either. Like... dunno, if someone asked for my opinion, I couldn't say like one positive thing about The Last Jedi, it's the worst film I've ever seen. Utter putrid crap. What can I do? Sometimes you think something is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net


Wait, is that a monitor next to his door? Please tell me it's so a huge BRAAAAMMM hits you in the face when you ring his doorbell.


----------



## Vdub

Just watched the movie and went looking for similar sounds... and here's your thread. Bro, wtf?!?!?! You are amazing! Thanks!!!! Would never guess ZebraHZ is capable of sounds like this. I've paid more for soundsets that were far less impressive.


----------



## KEM

Vdub said:


> Just watched the movie and went looking for similar sounds... and here's your thread. Bro, wtf?!?!?! You are amazing! Thanks!!!! Would never guess ZebraHZ is capable of sounds like this. I've paid more for soundsets that were far less impressive.



All the sounds in the film ARE ZebraHZ, basically!!


----------



## R. Naroth

Vdub said:


> Just watched the movie and went looking for similar sounds... and here's your thread. Bro, wtf?!?!?! You are amazing! Thanks!!!! Would never guess ZebraHZ is capable of sounds like this. I've paid more for soundsets that were far less impressive.


😊 Thank you. Many of the patches are half baked because I was trying to layer stuff just to get the sound right. But they could be decent starting places. Also, still learning Zebra and synthesis.. glad you found them useful.


----------



## hanysz

I was pleasantly surprised to find that plain Zebra can actually load all of these patches. Of course, I'm sure that some of them don't sound as intended, and they'll be even more amazing when I get around to buying ZebraHZ. But even without HZ, there's already a lot of great stuff in here.


----------



## Jetzer

Wow, this is amazing! Great job!


----------



## lukevaljean

Well done mate outstanding job. Please let us know if you make more patches.


----------



## MarcusD

Amazing job! 🤯 Very kind of you to share your presets too. You should definitely do more 👍


----------



## UnusualMuse

These are PHENOMENAL, and if you do sets for the entire soundtrack I will buy all of them. BRAVO!


----------



## PaulBrimstone

I'm waaaay behind the ball with this but have just downloaded the patches and I am blown away. Thank you for your terrific gift of sonic spice to the community. Bless the maker!


----------



## reimerpdx

UnusualMuse said:


> These are PHENOMENAL, and if you do sets for the entire soundtrack I will buy all of them. BRAVO!


Ditto


----------



## Rctec

Congratulations! This really is extremely well done! …and yes, the majority of sounds in “Dune” are done with ZebraHZ. But there where some extra resonators and other things that Urs build for us… and then, the most impressive thing about your work is that you managed to get close to the real musicians and real instruments of Guthrie Govan, Tina Guo, and the singers. And … I know from experience, that’s a very hard task and takes a good ear.
so yes, Well Done!
best,
Hz


----------



## Wes Antczak

Also a pointed reminder that for many of us rather then constantly gathering new tools we should really learn to better use what we already have and focus more on creating and not so much on consuming.


----------



## DANIELE

I always looked for a real motivation to buy Zebra and this could be the one I need.

Is the Dark Zebra included with Zebra 2 or is it a separate purchase?

Thank you.


----------



## Wes Antczak

DANIELE said:


> I always looked for a real motivation to buy Zebra and this could be the one I need.
> 
> Is the Dark Zebra included with Zebra 2 or is it a separate purchase?
> 
> Thank you.


I believe that Dark Zebra is considered to be a Zebra soundset that is available for purchase.

Dark Zebra


----------



## DANIELE

Wes Antczak said:


> I believe that Dark Zebra is considered to be a Zebra soundset that is available for purchase.
> 
> Dark Zebra


I see thank you.

I'll wait for some discount hoping they will do something sooner or later. I always asked myself what it is better in Zebra vs other synthesizers (like Dune 3 for example, for sure the best for making Dune OST ). Every synthesizer has its pros and cons but what is the thing only zebra has for OST composing? Right now for me the answer is "it has a lot of presets to study to understand the secrets to achieve specific sounds" or "there are many references/peoples that is using it for the same purpose I would like to use it". I mean, this alone add a lot of value for me and I love how it sounds.

About the synthesis itself I already asking myself why I should buy Zebra 2 instead of Omnisphere or Dune or other very well known synths out there.


----------



## KEM

Rctec said:


> Congratulations! This really is extremely well done! …and yes, the majority of sounds in “Dune” are done with ZebraHZ. But there where some extra resonators and other things that Urs build for us… and then, the most impressive thing about your work is that you managed to get close to the real musicians and real instruments of Guthrie Govan, Tina Guo, and the singers. And … I know from experience, that’s a very hard task and takes a good ear.
> so yes, Well Done!
> best,
> Hz



So what you’re saying is that when you release the Dune patches it’s gonna be with an even newer, feature packed version of ZebraHZ… alright, I’m in


----------



## R. Naroth

Rctec said:


> Congratulations! This really is extremely well done! …and yes, the majority of sounds in “Dune” are done with ZebraHZ. But there where some extra resonators and other things that Urs build for us… and then, the most impressive thing about your work is that you managed to get close to the real musicians and real instruments of Guthrie Govan, Tina Guo, and the singers. And … I know from experience, that’s a very hard task and takes a good ear.
> so yes, Well Done!
> best,
> Hz


Thank you Hans. 
🙏🏼❤️


----------



## nuyo

I want those patches !!! 🤩


----------



## creativeforge

R. Naroth said:


> Here is the link to all the presets used in this track and more.. https://sonictales.gumroad.com/l/Vnwfd
> (Gumroad is the only stable place I found to publish digital assets available for free in a decent form, it requires an email for them to send a download link )
> 
> My Dark Zebra HZ version is 2.9.1. Hope it plays ok for all.



Impressive work! And generous of you to share, thank you! 

Now I DO HAVE to get Zebra 2.  It's been lingering in the back of my mind for a few years already... Christmas 2021?


----------



## Tom_D

Nice Work  and thanks for sharing the patches. Looking forward to exploring them when I get back to my computer + ZebraHZ

TD


----------



## Ryan Peters

R. Naroth said:


> DAW - Logic Pro X
> Every sound in this track was created within *Dark Zebra*. Used Logic EQ on some of the tracks and Izotope's Match EQ plugin on the master bus.
> 
> If there is interest in the patches used in this track, please do let me know in this thread and I will try to collect them and make available, for free of course.
> 
> Thanks for listening..
> 
> Original track:



Where can I get the presets


----------



## Bee_Abney

Ryan Peters said:


> Where can I get the presets



It was posted earlier in the thread, but is easy to miss:









Dune - Paul’s Dream - Free U-he Dark Zebra presets


80 Free Dark zebra (version 2.9) presets created during an attempt to reproduce Hans Zimmer's soundtrack "Paul's Dream" from the film Dune (2021) -- using just the Dark Zebra Synth. Please note that they are quite staged, while some are quite playable, others are just for effect. Enjoy!A new...




sonictales.gumroad.com


----------



## PerryD

R. Naroth said:


> Trying to see if I can do the same for Ripples in the sand. One of the main elements is a haunting vocalization.. Here is a voice patch I made in ZebraHZ. What do you think?
> View attachment DuneRipplesOfSand-Voice.mp3
> 
> The first note's resonance is incorrect, I just am not able to fix that, but the rest is passable I think. This track is very complex, but I will try to see how close ZebraHZ can get.


Amazing! I remember trying to do vocal sounds when I first got Zebra many years ago.


----------



## Bee_Abney

PerryD said:


> Amazing! I remember trying to do vocal sounds when I first got Zebra many years ago.




Sounds pretty cool, actually!


----------



## Steve Codling

I typically hang around KVR, but I watched Dune twice in the last week and started diving into the sound design and found this thread. Could be the best thread I've found in months about anything on the entire internet... And since I have ZebraHZ since way back when I went to see Batman Dark Knight primarily for the soundtrack, this is an amazing gift... THANK YOU, and what amazing work.


----------



## Dr.Quest

DANIELE said:


> I always looked for a real motivation to buy Zebra and this could be the one I need.
> 
> Is the Dark Zebra included with Zebra 2 or is it a separate purchase?
> 
> Thank you.


Please note:
The Dark Zebra requires a Zebra2 license. This is also valid for the included ZebraHZ plug-in: It will not work without a Zebra2 license.


----------



## DANIELE

Dr.Quest said:


> Please note:
> The Dark Zebra requires a Zebra2 license. This is also valid for the included ZebraHZ plug-in: It will not work without a Zebra2 license.


Thank you. I know, I already bought it a few time ago.


----------



## Igorianych

Thanks! This is very inspiring work!


----------



## M_Helder

You sir, are a true synth master. Both of the cues are absolutely brilliant throughout, and that timbre and aesthetics that you've managed to capture are spot on.

And even going as far as giving away those patches for free... 😳 
I am a fan.


----------



## AudioLoco

Rctec said:


> Congratulations! This really is extremely well done! …and yes, the majority of sounds in “Dune” are done with ZebraHZ. But there where some extra resonators and other things that Urs build for us… and then, the most impressive thing about your work is that you managed to get close to the real musicians and real instruments of Guthrie Govan, Tina Guo, and the singers. And … I know from experience, that’s a very hard task and takes a good ear.
> so yes, Well Done!
> best,
> Hz


Vi-Control is a truly magical place.


----------



## Ryan Peters

R. Naroth said:


> DAW - Logic Pro X
> Every sound in this track was created within *Dark Zebra*. Used Logic EQ on some of the tracks and Izotope's Match EQ plugin on the master bus.
> 
> If there is interest in the patches used in this track, please do let me know in this thread and I will try to collect them and make available, for free of course.
> 
> Thanks for listening..
> 
> Original track:



Id Love to see the Midi for this
I love the string sounds in this, what are the patches around 4:21


----------



## bitbrain

This is pretty incredible work, and very generous for you to include the patches for free! I was already leaning towards making Zebra Legacy my next VST purchase, and this thread really sealed the deal for me.


----------



## CrystalWizard

That's really great work! Thanks for the patches, too.


----------



## Thlian

I just love the Dune soundtrack, everytime I her the chills. This was some impressive work all done within Zebra 🤘
Guess it would be nearly impossible to get a real string library sound like this. At least as an ensamble.


----------

